# National :coffee: Day!



## sprayherup (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep, it's today....

National Coffee Day

So...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 29, 2010)

Guy gets hit 3 times with steaming coffee....






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> Guy gets hit 3 times with steaming coffee....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. Thank you ThisIsNotTheDEA! You have changed my life, and I'm never drinking coffee again!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Sep 29, 2010)

I went to the bank to deposit some change I found on the street. They always have free coffee there. Score!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 29, 2010)

I know


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah...


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2010)

Coffee for breakfast, coffee for lunch, coffee for dinner.

By the time dessert rolls around, I'm always on the shitter!


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>



I'm going to have to go ahead an ask you to come in this Saturday...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 29, 2010)

_



_


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



wtf?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 29, 2010)

vortrit said:


> wtf?


 
_



_


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



What happened?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

vortrit said:


>


 now thats a post


----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2010)

The Situation said:


> now thats a post



Then where are my reps you fucker!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 30, 2010)

i go with the starbucks venti pike each morning. nice kick to start the day


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 30, 2010)

Fuck that place. $3.50 for a fucking iced coffee? Fucking jews!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Fuck that place. $3.50 for a fucking iced coffee? Fucking jews!


 
agreed,


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 30, 2010)

But it was a large.  Or Venti or whatever the fuck they call it. Still, regular hot plain coffee, with fucking ice cubes.

Damn heebes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> But it was a large.  Or Venti or whatever the fuck they call it. Still, regular hot plain coffee, with fucking ice cubes.
> 
> Damn heebes.


Funk you BRAH.......a jew would't spend that amount on coffee so your the jew BRAH


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 30, 2010)

Who could put a price on a well prepared coffee bean


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 1, 2010)

That Cafe Bustelo will wire you up like a crack addict, try El Pico. Same deal. 

I'd guzzle that shit iced before SFW. Josh's aakg and placebo cocktail couldn't touch this shit.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh and you're lucky you have DD employees that speak English. Nothing but dirty dotheads working in them mofuckers around here.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Fuck that place. $3.50 for a fucking iced coffee? Fucking jews!



I never go there. We have a local coffee shop here which is cheap and good.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 1, 2010)

Now I'll just drink the free coffee at the office. Score!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Oh and you're lucky you have DD employees that speak English. Nothing but dirty dotheads working in them mofuckers around here.


 what is with that ..and the subways


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> because they buy into the franchises for around 50-200k. Subway, DD, 7-11 are all fairly cheap to get involved in...especially if 12 family members all pool their money together.
> 
> Then, instead of hiring employees, they just work 23.5 hr shifts and sleep in the back of the store.


funny all the subways here all have the dot heads all up in them some can't speak english that well so it makes it fun when u order


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> funny all the subways here all have the dot heads all up in them some can't speak english that well so it makes it fun when u order



Subways have SBC coffee now. I used to drink that all the time when I lived in Seattle.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> what is with that ..and the subways



Nothing but skinny kids from Pakistan working there in Miami. I usually confuse them with Ricans suffering of tuberculosis but their funny accent (and smell) has showed me how to detect those fuckers.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> what is with that ..and the subways


 
I don't know but it sucks. If I go to south Jersey then some inbred hicks take my order. But not in Northern NJ.

And why do these dotheads look annoyed when you're there?


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 1, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought yall were referring the the Subway restaurants


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I thought yall were referring the the Subway restaurants


We are... he's hitting 2 for 1 inthis thread


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Nothing but skinny kids from Pakistan working there in Miami. I usually confuse them with Ricans suffering of tuberculosis but their funny accent (and smell) has showed me how to detect those fuckers.


 And what the fuck is with that smell? them arabs have it to


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Youd be annoyed too if you just pulled a 72 hr shift!
> 
> The Sunocos on the NJ turnpike always have good, strong ass brew.


 And u still own the owner 10 G's for getting u here to work...slave labor


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I don't know but it sucks. If I go to south Jersey then some inbred hicks take my order. But not in Northern NJ.
> 
> And why do these dotheads look annoyed when you're there?


 well at least the hicks can understand what your saying..


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

Off to the coffee shop today!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Off to the coffee shop today!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

vortrit said:


>


 WTF does that have to do with coffee


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


> WTF does that have to do with coffee



I accidentally copied the wrong picture link. It's been edited.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 2, 2010)

^^^^I LOVE COFFEE! 



ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> Guy gets hit 3 times with steaming coffee....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I probably would have ran away after the first cup. Second cup? Done gone. The guy _deserved _the third dousing. Idiot.



vortrit said:


> I accidentally copied the wrong picture link. It's been edited.



Picture link errors? 

*PUNISHABLE BY DEATH!*

God, I hope I get this right...


----------



## MyK (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Picture link errors?



I copied the wrong picture link from my photobucket...
this is the one is was supposed to be.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice cup!



MyK 3.0 said:


>


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>



lawl


----------



## MyK (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

^ She could just squirt a little milk in their too ^


----------



## Curt James (Oct 2, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I copied the wrong picture link from my photobucket...
> this is the one is was supposed to be.



Yeah, I got that. Was just giving you the sh1t. 



MyK 3.0 said:


>



And my GOD he made that picture better!  ​


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Yeah, I got that. Was just giving you the sh1t.



As long as it *never* happens again.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay. From now on it's a new day. Nothing but Fred Rogers-like behavior from me.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Okay. From now on it's a new day. Nothing but Fred Rogers-like behavior from me.



Now I'm _really_ scared.


----------



## 200+ (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)

200+ said:


>


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 3, 2010)

So Van Gogh has a coffee double espresso vodka. Anyone try it yet?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2010)

200+ said:


>



The Situation


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)

vortrit said:


> The Situation


 Exactly


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

fuck all you coffee-swilling donut punching jews


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll have a coffee with Kahlua...that's for only here though


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 9, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


 

Do you have this in a Male Version?


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Do you have this in a Male Version?


 
I sure hope not


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Do you have this in a Male Version?


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 10, 2010)

vortrit said:


>



Caught Revendge Peeing In The Coffee - FETISHTUBESITE.NET


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Do you have this in a Male Version?


 

hows this bebe???


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 11, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


 

call, you?  for what?  Here I am in the hotel lobby awaiting some serious male version of what the porn lovers here like. wankers!

Now, that really and truly stinks!  I want you to know that coffee is not yet in my system, and that is really bad, like postal


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## sprayherup (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


 I love it


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2010)




----------

